# 5/3 NC report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i took the kayak out for a spin today hoping to find a fish in the stiff northeast wind. it didnt take me long to hook up on a nice redfish, probly 25-30". i fought him for a couple good runs, then he threw the hook about 10 or 15 feet from the kayak. oh well, it happens. i fished the rest of the incoming tide and got into some 13-15" schoolie trout to get the skunk off. everything was on plastics, nothing would touch the mullet or mud minnows.

ryan


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

That's a nice looking Speck!! Thanks for the report!! Funny how some days the natural stuff is less productive then the artificials; go figure...
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Stupid question sorry....*

Noticed the boot in the pic. Do you wear some type of wetsuit this time of yr?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Noticed the boot in the pic. Do you wear some type of wetsuit this time of yr?


those are just wading boots. earlier in the year i was wearing waders, but lately here it's gotten warm enough for me to get away w/ just shorts. i just wear the boots so i dont get sliced up by oysters if i happen to step out of the yak and wade. the water actually felt nice today, i'd guess 65-70.

ryan


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice catch ryan! I see that you still riding your t100...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ryan, nice looking fish, what's keeper size down there?? We've got to have 14" in Va. for Specks but 12" for Greys. Saw a couple of those last night on my line, biggest went a little over 21". The Blues were everywhere and when it hit and made the first couple runs that's what I thought it was. Took two swipes with the net to land it, I guess the adrenaline still over-rides patience when I see one that size.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

jay,

keeper size for a speck is 12" here, but after you fillet him, it's not a whole lot of meat on a 12" trout. i wouldnt mind seeing it changed to how florida has it w/ a 15-20" slot with one fish over 20" allowed. the trout population down there is unreal. i released all my fish yesterday, it must have been their lucky day  nice catch on the 21 incher. nothing beats that adrenaline feeling when you fumble around tryin to land a big one. i hope i never become "experienced" enough for that feeling to go away  

sea salt,

the ol 100 is still gettin 'er done for now. she's still for sale though..

ryan


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> those are just wading boots.


I use the same wading boots. Bought them a Bass Pro Shop for 20 bucks. Tough as nails. I wear them whether I've got a wetsuit on or not. 

By the way nice catch!

George


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

got the same booties only problem is sand in the zipper :--|


----------

